# AMD Radeon 7990 schon Ende Juli?



## Das Daub (6. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich davon berichtet hab das die RTM-Version von Windows 8 Ende Juli ausgeliefert werden soll, stolperte ich über weitere News die mit dem Juli zu tun haben:
Angeblich soll die Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte 7990 von AMD Ende Juli in geringen Stückzahlen ausgeliefert werden.
Angeblich bekommen die Karten die gleichen ausgesuchten Chips wie die AMD 7970 GHZ-Editionen.
Die Grafikkarten werden über wenigstens 6 GB V-Ram und den neuen Turbomodus verfügen.
Es sind aber auch Karten mit 12 GB V-Ram in Planung.

Neuigkeiten über den Nachfolger der 7000er Serie, die 8000er-Serie hat PCGHX-Forums-Mitglied "M4xw0lf" in einer User-News verfasst.

Quelle: Gamestar

Wer's braucht


----------



## blackout24 (6. Juli 2012)

*meld*


----------



## Das Daub (6. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> *meld*


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> *meld*


 
Da ist wohl einer, ders braucht


----------



## Nuallan (7. Juli 2012)

12GB..


----------



## tankster (7. Juli 2012)

Also 12 Gb sind doch schon verdammt heftig... Ich frag mich wer zurzeit überhaupt 6 Gb benötigt, aber wer es haben will, soll's kaufen. Damit sollten hohe Auflösungen in der nächsten Zeit auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mehr darstellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Man muss bedenken das solche Karten für wesentlich größere Auflösungen als Full HD Sinn machen und man dabei eher an 3 bzw. 6 Monitor Settings denken sollte.
Dann würde ich mir dennoch lieber 2 einzelne HD 7970 in den Rechner knallen, aber die Dual GPU Karten sind eh nur fürs Prestige gedacht. AMD sollte sich aber auch was einfallen lassen wie man die Mikroruckler unter Kontrolle bekommt und wie man die Leistungsaufnahme nicht gar so krass in die Höhe treibt, sonst hat man beim Gesamtprodukt hinter der GTX 690 auch mit höherer Leistung das Nachsehen.


----------



## ReVan1199 (7. Juli 2012)

tankster schrieb:


> Also 12 Gb sind doch schon verdammt heftig... Ich frag mich wer zurzeit überhaupt 6 Gb benötigt, aber wer es haben will, soll's kaufen. Damit sollten hohe Auflösungen in der nächsten Zeit auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mehr darstellen.


 
Du musst aber bedenken, das du auch nur 6GB von den 12GB benutzen kannst, da jede Karte die gleichen Daten haben muss.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juli 2012)

tankster schrieb:


> Also 12 Gb sind doch schon verdammt heftig... Ich frag mich wer zurzeit überhaupt 6 Gb benötigt, aber wer es haben will, soll's kaufen. Damit sollten hohe Auflösungen in der nächsten Zeit auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mehr darstellen.


 Das sind mit Sicherheit 3GB bzw. 6GB pro GPU, nicht 6 / 12GB für jeweils beide.
Wer ein Crossfire-Gespann aus zwei HD 7900 nutzt, der hat ebenfalls 2x3GB VRAM.

Müsste man mal testen, wie es bei Eyefinity (1440p / 1600p pro Monitor) aussieht, ob da nicht in manchen Spielen/Anwendungen (Mit Hi-Res-Textur-Mods) die 3GB pro GPU zu wenig werden.


Nebenbei: Die eigentliche Quelle scheint mir VR-Zone zu sein.
Dorthin linkt nämlich auch Gamestar.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. Juli 2012)

Für 700 würde ich mir so'n Teil auf jeden Fall besorgen und ein paar Wochen Spass damit haben 

Anschließend verkaufen und wieder was "normaleres" einbauen, z.B. ne GTX 690


----------



## boxleitnerb (7. Juli 2012)

Solange AMD nicht wie Nvidia etwas gegen die Mikroruckler unternimmt, kann man die Karte eher weniger empfehlen. Hoffe, AMD kommt von "fps fps fps" weg, das ist nur der halbe Preis bei AFR.


----------



## AMD (7. Juli 2012)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Solange AMD nicht wie Nvidia etwas gegen die Mikroruckler unternimmt, kann man die Karte eher weniger empfehlen. Hoffe, AMD kommt von "fps fps fps" weg, das ist nur der halbe Preis bei AFR.


 Wohl wahr aber bei der HD 7000 Serie hat man ja auch so viele Dinge verbessert. AF Qualität, SGSSAA, LOD Bias, usw.! Also warum soll man nicht auch was gegen die Mikroruckler unternommen haben? Bin gespannt auf einen PCGH Test


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2012)

AMD macht mal wieder alles falsch, erstens das nachmachen von Nvidia's automatischen Übertakten, und zweitens diese Karte mit 12GB Vram auszustatten.


----------



## RedBrain (7. Juli 2012)

4 Ghz bei Bulldozer, GHZ Editionen bei Radeon HD7770, HD7950 und HD7970 und einfach übertrieben viel VRAM (ab 6 GiByte).

@AMD
In welcher Welt lebst Du denn eigentlich?


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4367725 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD macht mal wieder alles falsch, erstens das nachmachen von Nvidia's automatischen Übertakten, und zweitens diese Karte mit 12GB Vram auszustatten.


 Was ist an einer Turbo-Boost Funktion genau falsch?



RedBrain schrieb:


> 4 Ghz bei Bulldozer, GHZ Editionen bei Radeon HD7770, HD7950 und HD7970 und einfach übertrieben viel VRAM (ab 6 GiByte).
> 
> @AMD
> In welcher Welt lebst Du denn eigentlich?


4 Ghz sind in wie fern schlecht beim Bulldozer? Die 7x70-Karten von AMD waren eig. ursprünglich alle mit 1 Ghz geplant und wenn AMD an der Vcore nicht so schlecht drehen würde, dann wären sie auch sehr effizient geworden. 
Die 7990 ist scheinbar nun mal eine richtige Brechstangen Grafikkarte und dieses mal scheinbar noch übler als zuvor.


----------



## Gurkensalat (7. Juli 2012)

> Die selben ausgesuchten Chips wie bei der HD 7970 Ghz Edition


Also die Chips die besonders viel Vcore benötigen...


----------



## melz (7. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf die HD 7990, wird bestimmt richtig geil werden.
Der Stromverbrauch ist mir persönlich sowas von egal, ob die 375 watt oder 450 Watt oder 525 Watt verbraucht interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


> Solange AMD nicht wie Nvidia etwas gegen die Mikroruckler unternimmt,  kann man die Karte eher weniger empfehlen. Hoffe, AMD kommt von "fps fps  fps" weg, das ist nur der halbe Preis bei AFR.


Und wegen Microruckeln, Nvidia hat es nicht besser unter kontrolle als AMD.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

melz schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die HD 7990, wird bestimmt richtig geil werden.
> Der Stromverbrauch ist mir persönlich sowas von egal, ob die 375 watt oder 450 Watt oder 525 Watt verbraucht interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
> 
> Und wegen Microruckeln, Nvidia hat es nicht besser unter kontrolle als AMD.


 Doch sehr wohl, die Puffer-Leistung und die Messung der Ausgabe funktioniert bei Nvidia besser.

Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 3

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn einem der Stromverbrauch an sich nicht egal, wegen Umwelt und Stromrechnung, dann doch aber spätestens beim Abführen der Wärme.
Ich meine 375, 450 und/oder 525 Watt sind doch wesentlich schwerer ordentlich - und wenn möglich leise - abführbar als Wärme als 300 Watt.
Aber wers braucht. Mikroruckler, laute, heiße Karten, riesige Netzteile. Wers braucht


----------



## LordCama (7. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Selbst wenn einem der Stromverbrauch an sich nicht egal, wegen Umwelt und Stromrechnung, dann doch aber spätestens beim Abführen der Wärme.
> Ich meine 375, 450 und/oder 525 Watt sind doch wesentlich schwerer ordentlich - und wenn möglich leise - abführbar als Wärme als 300 Watt.


naja, es geht. wen die leistungsaufnahme über 375 Watt liegt = H2O, über 550 Watt = N2


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Schonmal nen Referenzdesign von ner Graka gesehen das statt ner Lukü ne Wakü oder N2 hatte?


----------



## melz (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen noch meine Sapphire HD 5970 Toxic 4GB in meinem Rechner (die zieht maximal 375 Watt ) und die hat nie Temperaturen über 70 grad erreicht beim Zocken.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Bei welcher Lautstärke ist da die Frage. Die Temperatur ist ja wirklich relativ egal, außer du willst übertakten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juli 2012)

Lustige Headline ... "schon" im Juli  AMD sprach im Dezember von "coming soon".

Und die Quelle ist natürlich nicht Gamestar, sondern *VR-Zone*.


----------



## melz (7. Juli 2012)

Also mir persönlich ist die Temperatur nicht egal.
Aber zur Lautstärke, im Idle 45,5 Dezibel und bei Last 55,7.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juli 2012)

Wow, bei 12 GB muss man schon fast von "Ar**h offen" sprechen^^


----------



## Westcoast (7. Juli 2012)

12GB vram kostet doch nur unnötig mehr geld, wofür soll dies gut sein? die amd 7990 wird bestimmt wie ein hubschrauber brüllen.
bin mal gespannt ob die amd 7990 die gtx 690 knacken kann. naja mit 1GHZ pro gpu, kann dies schon möglich sein.

wer sich eine amd 7990 gönnt ist der verbrauch zweitrangig. die karte wird bestimmt auch sehr warm.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Juli 2012)

Schon Ende Juli?  Die sollte ja sehr viel früher kommen.  

12 GB Vram pro GPU oder insgesamt?  Ich glaub ich installier mir dann Win 7 auf den Vram rauf. SSD ahoi.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juli 2012)

Son Ding käme mir jeden Falls nicht in den Rechner^^ Dann doch lieber zwei 680er, wenns schon ein Dual-GPU-Setting sein muss. Aber solange man nur einen Monitor nutzt machen Dual-GPU-Settings sowieso fast keinen Sinn! Eine 7970 oder 680er reicht selbst bei 2560x1600 locker aus^^


----------



## LordCama (7. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Referenzdesign von ner Graka gesehen das statt ner Lukü ne Wakü oder N2 hatte?


 
nein, aber wakü ist bei der karte eine überlegung wert. wird aber sicher ein radiallüfter, wen wir glück haben ist er 2 slots breit (3 slot graka). in dem fall wäre die kühlung nur mässig laut.


----------



## Das Daub (7. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Lustige Headline ... "schon" im Juli  AMD sprach im Dezember von "coming soon".
> 
> Und die Quelle ist natürlich nicht Gamestar, sondern *VR-Zone*.



Ja , ist ja gut


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

LordCama schrieb:


> nein, aber wakü ist bei der karte eine überlegung wert. wird aber sicher ein radiallüfter, wen wir glück haben ist er 2 slots breit (3 slot graka). in dem fall wäre die kühlung nur mässig laut.


 
Ich glaube wegen den Spezifikationen sind nur 2 Slots erlaubt. Aber bei der Leistungsaufnahme hält man sich ja auch nicht an die PCIe 2.0/3.0 Specs.


----------



## spw (7. Juli 2012)

mensch wer hatte denn ne 6990 von euch klugsch.... ?  immer nur mutmassen usw...meine is nie laut,nie warm und schafft 940/1490 ...kommt aufs case an.Ich überspring die 7990 und kauf ne 8er.Das gejammer über ZUVIEL vram kann ich ebenfals nicht nachvollziehen!?  nur weil nvidia da alle vera... mit mickymaus vram?

punkto mickroruckler:   alles über 55 fps is SAUBER ! und RUHE

ist doch nur kindergeflenne hier. wenn nvidia mehr vram und keinen turboboost hätte,würde ich schon lange ne 680er haben(oder2).


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

Radeon HD 6990 im Test (Antilles): Mit 375 Watt zu neuen Benchmark-Rekorden - Seite 2

10,2 bis 14,5 Sone unter Last findest du also nicht laut? 
86°C sind nicht warm? 

Also ich beziehe das jetzt generell auf Dual GPU Karten: Für mich sind das Werte die ich mir nicht antun würde.

Zum Vram: Ich wüsste gern mal was du mit 6 GB pro GPu anstellen willst.

Zu Den Mirkorucklern: Klar, sehr subjektive Sache. Allerdings hört man eben häufiger das sich 55 FPS auf ner Dual GPU schlechter anfühlen als 55 FPS mit ner Single GPU. Kommt schon nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## melz (8. Juli 2012)

> 86°C sind nicht warm?



Erstens das sind Tests auf einem Benchtable, nicht in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse mit guter Kühlung.
Es gibt genügent Single-GPUs die auch solche Temperaturen erreichen.
Ich habe mir erst eine GTX 590 zugelegt die ist in dem Test von PCGH bei BF Bad Company 2 bei einer Temperatur von 84 Grad, bei mir geht die nicht über 80 Grad in Games. ( auch bei BF Bad Company 2)
Und zum Microruckeln, du behauptest Zeug, hast keine Erfahrungen mit Dual-GPU Karten, hast nie eine gehabt nehme ich an, und sagst:



> Allerdings hört man eben häufiger das sich 55 FPS auf ner Dual GPU  schlechter anfühlen als 55 FPS mit ner Single GPU. Kommt schon nicht von  ungefähr.



Du hörst wohl immer auf das, was andere Leute behaupten, die meistens auch keinen Plan von Multi-GPU Betrieb haben.  
Weil sie meistens auch noch nie eine hatten, aber aus Ihrem Reichhaltigen Erfahrungen sprechen.
Und diese Karten schlecht machen müssen, es wird ja niemand gezwungen so eine Karte zu kaufen, es gibt aber eben auch User die solche Karten 



> 10,2 bis 14,5 Sone unter Last findest du also nicht laut?



Ich gebe dir aber Recht bei dem Punkt mit der Lautstärke, es gibt einige Modelle ( meistens Reference) die bei Lastbetrieb schon ziehmlich laut werden.
Es gibt aber auch viele User die Kopfhörer beim Zocken benutzen, da spielt das eigentlich keine große Rolle.


----------



## Hübie (9. Juli 2012)

Hehe. Manche fühlen sich persönlich angegriffen oder erwecken zumindest den Eindruck. MGPU ist in vielen Dingen schlecht bzw. unausgegoren. Ich hatte schon einige MGPUs. Ist halt a) Einstellungssache und b) Spiele-abhängig.

AMD und nVidia spielen den Ball eben hin und her. AMD war erster mit 28nm-chips und nVidia erster mit dual-28nm-cards. 1:1 würd ich sagen. Ein user eines anderen Forums sagte neulich dass es am besten sei eine GTX 680 und eine HD 7970 zu haben. Das eine Spiel performed da gut, das andere dort.
Also wäre eine perfekte dual-GPU mit AMD und nVidia Chip. Gekoppelt von Lucids Hydra Chip ....hahaahaaa 

Übrigens wird die "nur" mit 2*3 GiB ausgeliefert. 12GiB folgen _evtl_. von Partnern selber, aber dann in homöopathischen Dosierungen.


----------

